
Why CSS Is Better - gatsov
Another week comes along and with it, another assault on CSS. It’s turning into a bit of a trend—particularly in the JavaScript community—to crap on CSS wherever possible. I could lambaste those who frequently do this, but instead, I thought I’d write about CSS positively to counter the falsities that are spread over the tech tyre fire that is Twitter.
CSS is incredibly flexible permalink
Imagine if a tech dude walked on stage at a conference and said the following:
“This declarative language will gracefully continue on failure, allow you to write global and scoped code, and it will work across your entire front-end stack, wether it’s rendered by a framework, a CMS or a static HTML file”
People would lose their damn minds and Hacker News would probably melt down. Now, if I make a slight amendment to that, the reception would probably be the exact opposite.
“CSS will gracefully continue on failure, allow you to write global and scoped code, and it will work across your entire front-end stack, wether it’s rendered by a framework, a CMS or a static HTML file”
For some reason, amazing features of CSS like this are often seen as a negative in the JavaScript community and it’s something I can’t quite personally get my head around. I’ve settled now though, on it being a naive, inexperienced opinion of people who simply haven’t bothered to learn the language.
My favourite feature of CSS is this incredible flexibility. We can use CSS to style web pages, style complex apps, produce art, create stunning animation and even layout a printed asset. This portability makes CSS knowledge a super transferable skill to have, so next time someone on Twitter says otherwise, think back to this section instead.
There are fantastic methodologies for component driven CSS permalink
A popular “critique” of CSS is that “you can’t build components that scale efficiently”.
======
wruza
Better than what?

To find out real CSS power, you simply have to generate it from an alternative
higher-level description^ and then double-check on all devices that every
element is in place and every detail works as intended. No touching or js
allowed. Once you master that, feel free to lambaste anyone with a link to
your great project.

>even layout a printed asset

Tried anything beyond printing text? Grids and flexboxes do not respect page
breaks, so it is almost impossible to layout something more elaborate properly
in media(print).

^ take any other toolkit and resemble it abstractly. Qt, Gtk, AppKit, to name
a few. Interesting parts are constraints, size groups, width-for-height
dynamics, proper column wrapping.

------
mtmail
Text is copy&paste from [https://andy-bell.design/wrote/css-doesnt-
suck/](https://andy-bell.design/wrote/css-doesnt-suck/)

------
thedevindevops
That's a lovely wall of text you have there.

